# H. Parviceps



## Jackson (Nov 7, 2005)

ok so we're a few weeks down the line. And its mating season for my 2 H.parviceps.

I Have never bred anything before so i just wanna check everything before i go ahead with it.

-She was fed 2 adult crix 2 days ago, if she accepts no food today does that mean shes still full?

-Should the male be fed until its full aswell?

-Are they easy to separate if the male or female attacks?

- I was going to place them in this container to breed, is it okay or should they be bred in familiar environments?


----------



## ellroy (Nov 7, 2005)

As you'll see from my post I'm no expert but heres how I got mine ready.....

I waited 3 weeks after the final moult then fed the male and female as much as they would eat. Then last night I placed the male on a large flat surface with a few twigs and let him settle for a few mins. Then I placed the female about 6" from him and coaxed her to walk past him. He pounced within seconds! I had fed her earlier in the day and I did offer her some food during the act but she didn't take it. I kept a close eye on them incase she went for the male, he could have flown away if he wanted to. They were still at it well into the night so I placed them both (very carefully) into a large plastic tank with lots of branches and netting so when they separated in the night the male had a good chance of hiding. They are both still alive and well and back in their original homes.

I think other people use slightly different methods but this seems to have worked for me.

Alan


----------



## Jackson (Nov 7, 2005)

Yeah i have heard a few different methods.

BTW the mesh cage in the picture is 45x45cm (About 18inches)


----------



## ellroy (Nov 7, 2005)

Thats a good size. What are the mesh cages made for? Any idea where I could get them?

Thanks

Alan


----------



## infinity (Nov 7, 2005)

Looks all good BUT unless you want the kiddies being raised in there, might not be the best idea... (just saying because no doubt the ooth will be laid on the mesh material and if you can't pull it off, you might have to cut it off - in fact, no doubt will have to!)

Possible idea - use that cage to breed but use another one with lots of twigs etc for the female to lay on after


----------



## Jackson (Nov 7, 2005)

> Looks all good BUT unless you want the kiddies being raised in there, might not be the best idea... (just saying because no doubt the ooth will be laid on the mesh material and if you can't pull it off, you might have to cut it off - in fact, no doubt will have to!)Possible idea - use that cage to breed but use another one with lots of twigs etc for the female to lay on after


:? Umm yeah that was the idea...she wont be left in there after breeding. Its just a large space i can use thats larger than their tanks.

Virginia Cheeseman sells them


----------



## ellroy (Nov 7, 2005)

Are they the butterfly cages that you place over a plant?

Oh yeah I found them...."pop up insect cages"!


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 7, 2005)

Hi Jackson,

My last adult female Hierodula Parviceps ate 3 adult lobster roach and 2 dragon flies before she stopped, and she ate another crix the next day and stop. So when a female adult mantis stop accepting food they are full and ready to go. This is a good size mantis so large cages with lot of twigs seems to be the trick, loads of space for the creeping up! and you have the correct cage for it. Once they are pair-up, they hardly move so you can have a good photo session. Male usually takes only 20-30 minutes to crawl behind the female. He will hesitate and panic if he is not interested. If the female somehow attack the male, spray them with cold water.






Copulation usually last for 12-24 hours, and so far all my adult male survive so feeding the female lot of food prioir to pairing helps.

This species take a while before laying ooth, about 4-5 weeks.






All the best and good luck!!


----------

